# 2008 Honda Element SC Stealth install



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought I would post some pictures of my new install that I redid.

Old install was a eD Nine.5 with a 11kv.3 in the spare tire well. Since then I've replaced the Nine.5 with a Zapco 750.2 and a 350.2 and glassed in a DIYMA 12. Overall the system sounds so much better! I'd still like to redo the front and maybe 1 more amp and go active down the road, but I'm happy with it for right now!

Headunit: Factory
Equalizer: Audio Control EQX
Front: Diamond Audio 661s component set
Rear: Kicker coax
Amps: Zapco Reference 750.2 and 350.2
Subwoofer: DIYMA 12
































































I double stacked the amps and was able to add some fans in there as well to keep it all cool. I kept with the stealth look in the rear as well so I can keep the use of the rear cargo area. its not pictured but I have a grille piece that covers up the EQX and the Subwoofer as well. 

I don't have many pictures of the other parts of the install but the mids are in factory locations in the doors and I cut the tweeters into the A pillars where the factory tweets were as well.

-Chris


----------



## DeconIV (Jul 14, 2007)

Very slick! Is that MDF on top and front and fiber on the bottom and back? How many layers? And how long does a project like that generally take?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

yea its 3/4" mdf top and front and the rest is fiberglass think it was around 1/4" think when it was all done, not really sure how many layers it was. It was my first go with fiberglass so it took me quite a while to get it all done


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Got bit again by the upgrade bug and decided to drop the tweets and go with some 3" fullrange on axis up in the pillars Love the sound of them. Of course they aren't actually stealthy up there but hopefully once they are flocked and I build the grilles for them they should blend in there a bit more. Here are a Few pictures of the updated amp rack / CD player. I'm also running full active now since I have the CD7200mkII.
































































Still have a bit of sanding to do and I'm just waiting on some flocking material since there is no way I'm going to try and wrap those pillars with the way I have them now should look pretty slick tho once its all done. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow man! You really did a nice job... What brand of FR 3" is that? They really match the circles for the a/c vents and gauge rings. Also, how much volume is that R12 in now?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

those are the Bamboo TangBand 3". the box is the same as it was before I just redid the baffle on the top of it to Center the woofer, Its roughly a little over 1 cu ft.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

~1cf sealed?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

2wheelie said:


> ~1cf sealed?


 Yeah its sealed


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kah leaaaaan! I like it man, great job!
Tell us more about front stage, how does it all sound?
How do you plan to apply flock?


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice job. You had a nice, deep well to work with.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Mless5 said:


> Kah leaaaaan! I like it man, great job!
> Tell us more about front stage, how does it all sound?
> How do you plan to apply flock?


Hoping the flock is pretty easy to do actually, I've yet to do it but from the few posts/pictures I have seen here it seems pretty straight forward. apply the glue, then apply the flock? I'm planning on doing black to match the dash cover, and then paint a gloss black trim ring to match the AC vents and Gauges. Hopefully I haven't gotten over my head with this  otherwise I'm going to be spending alot more time sanding and then painting the panels 

Front stage is the 3" Tangband fullrange w/ Bamboo cones running off the ref350.2 and in the doors I have the ID Oems running off a bridged 300/4. This is my first system attempt at being full active, but so far I really like it alot! I have some more tuning to do, but the front sounds very natural to me without sounding stressed and overly harsh. I'm tossing around the idea of swapping out the ID OEMs for some Peerless 6.5's in the future


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

What's the crossover point for TBs?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I have them crossed at 315hz with a 18db slope. On a side note, I just ordered up some peerless sls 6.5's to try in the doors


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Flock is simple to do for sure.

You paint on the undercoating they give you, and then you spray or puff the fibers into place.

Some pointers:

Don't go overboard with the undercoating - if it runs (and it can still run AFTER you apply the fibers) you get ugly spots that you can't fix.

Take your time, and let the undercoating self level for a few minutes before you apply fibers (this gives it time to make sure it won't run)

I used an undercoating gun to spray the stuff, it worked out very well just kept the compressor at low pressure.

The tube also works, and I even shook it through a sieve once.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! Hopefully the stuff will be arriving either friday or saturday.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

falkenbd said:


> Flock is simple to do for sure.
> 
> You paint on the undercoating they give you, and then you spray or puff the fibers into place.
> 
> ...


Can I use spray glue like 3M 77?

The only flock I was able to find was small cans on ebay.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Updated pictures with the Flocking all done. I can't believe how easy of a process that was!


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice! I've been trying to think of how to add 3" to the front of my vehicle without the drivers sticking out too much. No offense to the other installers, but this one got a big thumbs up from my g/f in the "eww what are those drivers doing there" department. You wouldn't happen to have any build pictures of the pillars would you?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish I would of taken more pictures during the build process but I have a couple from my camera phone. Basically there was a thread about using the clear plastic ornament halves from craft stores for $1.99 ( the one I have near me is Michaels ) and I just glued in a wood baffle then cut the tops off. I already had holes in my pillars from the large format Morels I was running so I used the holes and just aimed the pods the way I wanted them then glassed/bondo/glued them into place. These are actually lighter then what I had in there before too which is nice.



















sorry I don't have more then that tho


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

that install looks fantastic overall. I really like the revised spare tire well.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Are the back of the pillars open or are they vented into the frame somehow?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

the little spheres are actually small enclosures. I might try and vent them behind the pillars if I don't like the sound but so far I'm very happy with them and the minimal tuning I have done with them so far.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Stoph said:


> the little spheres are actually small enclosures. I might try and vent them behind the pillars if I don't like the sound but so far I'm very happy with them and the minimal tuning I have done with them so far.


Are there any issues on the low end being that those enclosures are so small?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

just from listening I haven't had any issues, but I plan on hooking up the RTA once I get the SLS installed in the doors.


----------



## MachRc (Sep 29, 2009)

wow great build!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice work. Would you mind posting a step by step tutorial on flocking in the fabrication forum? I think that it could really benefit the forum so as long as you took some progress pics.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!

The tutorial that I read was on the website Flocking Fibers for Hobbies and Crafts its also where I ordered my fibers from. Its also the website that Doitor posted from doing his. I really wish I would of taken more pictures now!


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Super work my friend. I've an element and need to do the same a-pillar mod. i too followed the Christmas ball thread and have been to michael's looking at the little devils too.


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm loving the stealth install and A pillars. Impressive work OP!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

3fish said:


> Super work my friend. I've an element and need to do the same a-pillar mod. i too followed the Christmas ball thread and have been to michael's looking at the little devils too.


Thanks! what year Element do you own? if its a 2007+ watch out for the top clips on the a-pillars. They are the one time use clips because of the airbags. to get them out just give the top of the pillar a whack and it breaks the clips so you can remove the pillar with ease. the little clips are a couple bucks to replace from the dealer i believe.

On a side note, I installed the peerless SLS 6.5's and wow! those things rock, I had to track down some rattles in the door panels! Once that was all done I'm lovin' the front stage even more now!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

what materials u are using to cover up the dashboard? looks cool


----------



## charcoal grey (Feb 24, 2008)

What did you use for the sphere portion of the enclosure for the pillars?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

That is a Dashmat on the dash.

The spheres are plastic ornaments from Michaels craft store. They are clear halves that you glue together. They cost about a 1.99


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

My model is '03; saw one drive by back then and drove the next day do dealer to get it. 

I think you've made a clever move with the peerless and tang's. Did you follow Patrick's guidlines for sphere size and driver freq response? 

how did you aim the pods and get them symmetrical? 

Keep us up to date!


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Very interesting! Let me know how those bamboo's sound.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Still waiting for some time to do some more tuning, but overall I'm stoked! I love the sound from the Tangbands with the Peerless. I just gotta nail down my crossover's, etc. I'm pretty new to Tuning with T/A and a Parametric EQ but its getting a little easier. Just learning the HU controls have made it a little easier to set things up


----------



## j27 (Mar 9, 2009)

up dates


----------



## Sideways17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautifully clean work bro. Well done! I really respect clean installs!

Is there a huge advantage over using the 3" vs a standard 1" tweeter? Never heard a 3''....


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice work, the pillars came out great..

B-


----------



## wazzab4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Like the install, But a question the A pillar pods how do they fall into stealth.
I am looking at doing a stealth install but want to do 3ways with pods and to me i would say thats not stealth.
Open to comments from everyone.

Wazza From Australia


----------



## gu_norcal14 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice install!!



but the 5yo in me want to see the mag with Jessica Alba on the cover!! HA!
Its in the 2nd pic on the #19th post... 
yeah im a long-time-fan


----------



## wazzab4 (Dec 13, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> nice install!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris would this be consider stealth or not really in your eyes.
Only asking abut the A pillars

Wazza


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

wazzab4 said:


> Chris would this be consider stealth or not really in your eyes.
> Only asking abut the A pillars
> Wazza


not really,
My understanding/comprehension of stealth is how does it look to a potential thief. Thieves are net smart these days, they know custom pillars = something else good inside.
That's not to say he hasn't done a good job, because he has, but just doesn't fit my definition of stealth. The owner of the car though might see it different.
Wazz, shot me a message on Feacesbook or MEA of you want more.
ps, sorry for off topic on an install thread


----------



## wazzab4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Sydmonster,
Sorry for off topic too just want some feed back for OZ.


----------



## Prozac (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice and clean install! Gives me some ideas on what I might be able to do with the wife's Vue.

Prozac


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

The pillars happen to be the 3rd design of this whole system  which changed it from full stealth install yes. I think it just might be the addiction who knows, but the install just kept getting more complicated/involved. The rear however is still full stealth which I like because I can throw all my crap back there for trips, etc.

Honestly tho from the outside looking in they kinda look like gauge pods, and they blend into the front dashmat more then you would think. My side windows are also tinted 20% so that helps as well from prying eyes. 

I've been trying to think how I am going to build little grilles for the speakers even tho it kills me to cover up the speaker ( I love the looks of these little guys, add to the fact they sound so nice it just makes them even better to me  )


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Stoph! don't change a thing man! we lorv this install.

Wazzb4 and I only consulted because our local comps we both have to judge in; these comps have a "stealth" category. So by understanding our audience we can perhaps look at how we judge in the future, the target is moving, al the time and its important for us to keep up! 
Were lucky in that our rules are made of a consultation by all judges and thus if something significant comes up we talk and share ideas about it.

Go for the grilles, they protect the speakers from the sun. UV light does a good job of breaking down the cone & surround.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Love the install! I'm about to do the same pod setup in my Tribute on the sails. Saw the post about the ornaments and ran out and got some about an hour ago. For anyone interested, Hobby Lobby has the 6pk of 4" ornaments on sale for 40% off. Came out to be a little over 4 bucks. Anyway, where do you have your mids aiming? Looks like they are pointing at the center of the car between the front seats. Does that arrangement give you a stable sound stage?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

narvarr said:


> Love the install! I'm about to do the same pod setup in my Tribute on the sails. Saw the post about the ornaments and ran out and got some about an hour ago. For anyone interested, Hobby Lobby has the 6pk of 4" ornaments on sale for 40% off. Came out to be a little over 4 bucks. Anyway, where do you have your mids aiming? Looks like they are pointing at the center of the car between the front seats. Does that arrangement give you a stable sound stage?


Is the hobby lobby your talking about by a joe willy's and honda shop?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

> Is the hobby lobby your talking about by a joe willy's and honda shop?


Yes and no. I got mine from the store in Rockwall but all stores should carry the same sale items and prices.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I too have an 08 Element SC, but mine's for sale.

Cool install!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice install Stoph!

I'm doing a VERY similar install in my '06 Grand Cherokee. Tang Band W3's glassed in the pillars, Peerless SLS 6.5 in the doors. Still waiting for equipment to arrive. 

What crossover points/slopes are you using?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

UCF52 said:


> Nice install Stoph!
> 
> I'm doing a VERY similar install in my '06 Grand Cherokee. Tang Band W3's glassed in the pillars, Peerless SLS 6.5 in the doors. Still waiting for equipment to arrive.
> 
> What crossover points/slopes are you using?


Thanks  I'm running the W3's highpassed at 315hz with a slope of 18db, the SLS 6.5's are highpassed at 80hz with a slope of 12db and lowpassed at 200hz with a slope of 12db. I can't remember if that's all totally right as I have been playing with my crossover points the last week or so


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I forgot, are you on the EOC forum, and if so, under what alias?

Thanks!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Same name as on here


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Stoph said:


> Same name as on here


Good to know! "OTG" here. Prior name was "ghost" for many years.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Stoph,

I'm really grateful that you posted your work as there is virtually no documentation on Element stealthy installs on the web.

In particular I'm going to be using the spare well to install my amps, 2, which will be pulling about 200amps total.

1. How did you pull power to the well? From pics it looks like you pulled 8gauge which is problematic for me as I need 0guage to my distro.

2. Do you have more pics available to better show the the differences in the 3 iterations of your install?

3. I see that you used steel stock to mount your amps. Did you have to do welding?

4. Since you removed your center, spare wheel mount, do you plan to put it back when you sell or are will you sell your vehicle without mounted spare?

5. Your last, completed install iteration looks very, very clean and nice indeed! Can you explain/show how you mounted the amps and how you created the false floor? In particular I'm interested in how you lift the sucker and how it integrates into the exisiting guides/hinge.

I've got at least 10 more questions but try not to monopolize your time :blush:

I'll document the process when I start.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

3fish said:


> Stoph,
> 
> I'm really grateful that you posted your work as there is virtually no documentation on Element stealthy installs on the web.
> 
> ...


I pulled the power wire down the drivers side under the sills and into the tire well. I'm running 4ga. currently.

It was actually Aluminum angle stock that I just cut down to length that I needed. No welding. I just ran them like rails for the amps to mount on and tied them into the tire well.

Center wheel mount is gone and I don't plan on putting it back I still have it tho so I guess if i ever needed to I can put it back in and tack weld it back on.

Basically I just traced out the stock false floor plastic panel and made that out of 3/4" mdf. I then built the floor up with 2x2's and the top panel is 1/2" mdf. Its pretty heavy once its all tied down. so Lifting it was a pain, it took me and my roomates help to toss it in there.

I'm still trying to think of better ways to do that amp rack, etc etc. someday I might even think about going to some different amps / smaller footprint I'm really not sure. but so far I'm happy with it and I love how it sounds. I haven't had the time to work on it tho, I'm currently in the process of redoing my HT subwoofer, just picked up a Dayton ref 15 HF and going to build a sonosub. its going to replace my boston acoustics pro 12.5LF I have in a box right now.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have many build pictures of the first install but it was pretty simple one amp and a sub.

I ran a eD nine.5 and one of their 10" subwoofers. I was going to put 2 of them back there but only one of the subs worked when I got it. the other was frozen? I don't know seemed like it would stick in random places throughout the movement of the cone.




























Here is a picture of the ride, don't have many of them where the homeless box is actually looking good


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Ride looks good as does the install 

Are you running power next to your rca's and speaker cables? Since cable runs can get ridiculously long in this vehicle if I try to avoid running power and signal/speaker together, I probably run conduit outside of vehicle down center (ala BigRed) into spare well.

I'd like to avoid removing the spare mount but space is negatively affected by this piece I suppose I could just remove the piece and have someone tack it back in when I go to sell it. 

I see that you installed fans. Do you have them running straight off the power feed or are they switched? If switched,









By leaving the spare mount in place depth is negatively affected and amps will basically sit flush with bottom of cover. Getting air to move around in such an enclose would be challenging. However the advantage to mounting hish is that I can set distro on bottom of platform and keep tidy house. Additionally, this method would allow me to mount 2 of my caps.

I'm stuck here.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Thinking of getting an Element, this will help a lot!


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

It is an outstanding car. Be careful of earlier models like mine, an '03, which are noisier than '05's and above. I've 170,000 miles on mine and watch out for electric window regulators as they are known to go bad, so when sound deadening your doors be sure to allow access to inner workings of window other wise. Car is known for wind noise with nearly verticle windshield, maybe that has improved stoph my have insight here.

Getting good sound stage can be challenging as dash is monolithic (my centering is good but moving the stage higher is my next challenge), highly vertical from legs and up. Very limited on possibilities for kick pods. I suppose you *could* (it would have to IB though, and that will require cutting through body and can't advise on that), but if you do choose this route please document in detail so others can learn. So door mounting is really only solution. I've 6.5's in my door and would consider 8" but haven't gone that route yet, so don't know possibility. Door design is funky with large plastic indent/pocket making it more difficult to mount larget speaker and do custom fiberglass, IMO. But, then again, I'm not experienced in fiberglass at all. Just looking at what is there and what others have done on this site, it seems that doors would be challenging.

Stoph has done a great job on his a-pillars by running the tangs and custom work there. I will consider three way with a-pillar mod but have to better understand airbag functioning on passenger side. 

I have the stealthbox which puts the 10" woofer up front, somehting I really like. Must watch out for 50hz bump so choose sub accordingly. I swapped out the abysmally JL 10W3V2 which came with the stealthbox and swapped in a BA 10.4LF, very efficient and nice SQ sound. I could have gone for a 2ohm 10.5LF which would have required my running one of my Brax X2000's mono at 1115 watts which is way too much current probably requiring alternator upgrade. So I, anywho, I do prefer to run more effiecent stuff as a general principle (well, the focals are not effiecient...)

There is not much space in the element for mounting stuff, to it is important to see what folks like Stoph are doing. I would recommend element owners forum.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't know you had a Boston Sub, I have been thinking about putting my 12.5LF back into my install! I really do like the sound of the Diyma R12 tho  I would love to get some different amplifiers that take up less area in the install too. I keep getting this feeling like it will never end 

I have seen people put 8's in the doors but they have to fab up new grilles and bump the speaker out a bit.

The one install that I really studied before digging into mine was the install Bing did. He even did kick pods, but I think it was an automatic. It might be problematic with mine since I have a 5spd ( I'm still thinking about just trying it out to see if I like it better  ). He was able to put 2 10's in the tire well with a DLS amp.

If you run a conduit on the outside, post it up! I would love to see how that turns out. It was a pain just to get 4ga. into the car for me, they kinda hide the grommet underneath the gas pedal. Once again this might be a 5spd issue I'm not too sure.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm subscribed to your thread. So please update on stuff, as I'll be sure to do.


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)

This is near exactly what I was imagining for my 07 E. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got an E too, there seems to be a few people here interested in them. I have a totally different twist on the install I did. 
I will post some pics up in a bit.

Did you have issues with a narrow soundstage with speakers in the pillars? I did. I went with another location...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)

JOey Knapp said:


> Did you have issues with a narrow soundstage with speakers in the pillars? I did. I went with another location...


Where did you mount them?


----------



## ride2wheels (Dec 20, 2010)

That was an awesome build. Thanks for sharing...


----------

